# headlights work but wont raise up? no tail lights either?



## Xdtrl (Oct 3, 2008)

headlights work but wont raise up? 

Ok so here's my dilema when i go to turn my lights on they turn on fine, however my lights to not i raise up like they should when i flick the switch and my tail lights do not light when i have my headlights on but my brake lights work. i checked all my fuses today and replaced a few that had been blown for sometime and im still not getting my lights to raise up. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Check your fusable links and see if your Aux. fan spins freely?


----------



## Xdtrl (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you mean the Fuses in the box in the engine? if so i pulled those and tried it then and i still didnt get anything


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Xdtrl said:


> Do you mean the Fuses in the box in the engine? if so i pulled those and tried it then and i still didnt get anything


It's located next to your battery.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Just check the fuses in the fusebox by your left foot.

Especially check the fuse for the CLEARANCE/ILLUMI.


----------



## Xdtrl (Oct 3, 2008)

CLEARANCE/ILLUMI Is the one that keeps blowing for some reason i tried a 15 and it blew and tried some higher fuses and it still keeps blowing, Im not sure what the deal is. I've checked Every fuse and replaced the ones that were blown except for that one


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Then you have a short. Have fun tracking it down.


----------



## Xdtrl (Oct 3, 2008)

Im sure i will. but the one thing that comes to mind when you say a short is that i havent had a radio in it since i get it and those wires are loose on the inside and open to any metal contact which in turn could cause a short.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Xdtrl said:


> Im sure i will. but the one thing that comes to mind when you say a short is that i havent had a radio in it since i get it and those wires are loose on the inside and open to any metal contact which in turn could cause a short.


That would be the first place to look and if all is clear look around you clutch linkage for pinched wires.


----------

